# Οι Ίνκας ή οι Ίνκα



## shiba (Sep 8, 2009)

Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας στο ακόλουθο δίλημμα: στην ελληνική γλώσσα ο αρχαίος αυτός πολιτισμός των Άνδεων αποδίδεται ορθότερα στον πληθυντικό ως Ίνκα ή ως Ίνκας; Να επισημάνω εδώ ότι όταν διδάχθηκα τα Ισπανικά μου το έμαθαν ως οι Ίνκας ενώ και οι Περουβιανοί τους αποκαλούν Los Incas όχι Los Inca.

Ευχαριστώ θερμά!


----------



## Palavra (Sep 8, 2009)

Από διάφορα που έχω διαβάσει για το συγκεκριμένο πολιτισμό, θυμάμαι ότι αναφέρεται συνήθως ως Ίνκας και πιστεύω ότι αυτό είναι το σωστό, αλλά δεν έχω πρόχειρη βιβλιογραφία να το τεκμηριώσω


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2009)

Το ΛΝΕΓ δίνει πληθ. _Ίνκας_. Εγώ αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω, διότι έχουμε κανόνα που θέλει τις άκλιτες λέξεις να παραμένουν αμετάβλητες στον πληθυντικό, και να μην ακολουθούν τους κανόνες σχηματισμού τού πληθυντικού στη γλώσσα προέλευσης ή σε άλλη. Άλλωστε σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις η ελληνική άκλιτη λέξη ξενικής προέλευσης μπορεί να σχηματιστεί από τον πληθυντικό κι όχι από τον ενικό (π.χ. _πιροσκί_). Στον Πάπυρο πάντως είναι _Ίνκα_, άκλιτο κι αμετάβλητο σε όλες τις πτώσεις και των δύο αριθμών.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 8, 2009)

Και τα δύο σωστά είναι.


----------



## shiba (Sep 8, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους θερμά. 




Zazula said:


> Το ΛΝΕΓ δίνει πληθ. _Ίνκας_. Εγώ αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω, διότι έχουμε κανόνα που θέλει τις άκλιτες λέξεις να παραμένουν αμετάβλητες στον πληθυντικό, και να μην ακολουθούν τους κανόνες σχηματισμού τού πληθυντικού στη γλώσσα προέλευσης ή σε άλλη. Άλλωστε σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις η ελληνική άκλιτη λέξη ξενικής προέλευσης μπορεί να σχηματιστεί από τον πληθυντικό κι όχι από τον ενικό (π.χ. _πιροσκί_). Στον Πάπυρο πάντως είναι _Ίνκα_, άκλιτο κι αμετάβλητο σε όλες τις πτώσεις και των δύο αριθμών.



Σύμφωνοι, ωστόσο, από τη στιγμή που στο Περού, την κατ' εξοχήν χώρα των Ίνκα (ς) , οι κάτοικοι και απόγονοί τους τους αποκαλούν στον πληθυντικό Ίνκας, γιατί εμείς θα πρέπει να το αλλάξουμε; Προφανώς, μιλώ για εξαιρέσεις στον κανόνα...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2009)

shiba said:


> Σύμφωνοι, ωστόσο, από τη στιγμή που στο Περού, την κατ' εξοχήν χώρα των Ίνκα (ς) , οι κάτοικοι και απόγονοί τους τους αποκαλούν στον πληθυντικό Ίνκας, γιατί εμείς θα πρέπει να το αλλάξουμε;


Αυτοί για το πώς αποκαλούν εμάς, λαμβάνουν υπόψη τους το πώς εμείς αυτοαποκαλούμαστε και πώς εμείς κλίνουμε τη λέξη αυτή;


----------



## shiba (Sep 8, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Αυτοί για το πώς αποκαλούν εμάς, λαμβάνουν υπόψη τους το πώς εμείς αυτοαποκαλούμαστε και πώς εμείς κλίνουμε τη λέξη αυτή;



Εννοείται πως όχι, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να τη λαμβάνουν υπόψη... Λανθασμένα, ίσως, λειτουργούν και αυτοί...


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2009)

Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τους Μάγια(ς). Με την επίδραση του αγγλικού πληθυντικού, μάθαμε να λέμε οι Ίνκας και οι Μάγιας, ενώ τα σωστά είναι οι Ίνκα και οι Μάγια. Το ΛΝΕΓ φαίνεται να κάνει μια υποχώρηση. Η Βικιπαίδεια και οι εγκυκλοπαίδειες δεν προσθέτουν το «ς».


----------



## shiba (Sep 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τους Μάγια(ς). Με την επίδραση του αγγλικού πληθυντικού, μάθαμε να λέμε οι Ίνκας και οι Μάγιας, ενώ τα σωστά είναι οι Ίνκα και οι Μάγια. Το ΛΝΕΓ φαίνεται να κάνει μια υποχώρηση. Η Βικιπαίδεια και οι εγκυκλοπαίδειες δεν προσθέτουν το «ς».



Ναι, μόνο που οι Περουβιανοί, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, δεν έχουν επηρεαστεί από τον αγγλικό πληθυντικό...

Τέλος πάντων, αφού ισχύουν και τα δύο, όλα καλά.

Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ...:)


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2009)

Οι ισπανόφωνοι έχουν κι αυτοί τον δικό τους πληθυντικό. Να όμως που εμείς, ακόμα και την πληθυντική «Ονδούρας» την κάναμε «η Ονδούρα». Από την άλλη, και το Λας Βέγκας σημαίνει «τα λιβάδια», αλλά δεν τόλμησε κανένας εδώ να το κάνει ενικό. Μπερδεμένα πράγματα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> Από την άλλη, και το Λας Βέγκας σημαίνει «τα λιβάδια», αλλά δεν τόλμησε κανένας εδώ να το κάνει ενικό.


Και το Λος Άντζελες πληθυντικός είναι. Το είπα προηγουμένως, άλλωστε, ότι άλλοτε υιοθετούμε τον ενικό, άλλοτε τον πληθυντικό (άλλοτε ακόμα και μη ονομαστική πτώση), όταν εντάσσουμε μια ξενική λέξη στο λεξιλόγιό μας.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2009)

Α, και κάτι για τον πληθυντικό των τοπωνυμικών: Γιατί, κι εμείς εδώ δεν έχουμε/είχαμε Αθήναι, Πάτραι, Σέρραι (και Παρίσιοι) κλπ; Άλλο το τοπωνυμικό (που είναι ένα πράμα), κι άλλο το εθνικό (που μπορεί να αναφέρεται σε ένα άτομο ή σε πολλά).


----------



## Marinos (Sep 8, 2009)

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ με τον Νίκελ ότι το σωστό είναι οι Ίνκα. Ωστόσο, δεν μπορώ να μην παραδεχτώ ότι συνήθως λέω "οι Ίνκας". Ή "οι ψυχάκηδες", όπως έλεγε κάποιος γνωστός μου. :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2009)

Με χαρά επίσης βλέπω ότι οι πολλοί λένε «οι Ναβάχο», «των Ναβάχο».


----------



## Marinos (Sep 8, 2009)

Και "οι Σιού" (και όχι Σιούξ -το -x δεν είναι ο γαλλικός πληθυντικός; ). Αλλά θα μπορούσαν να λένε ο Ναβάχος, οι Ναβάχοι... :)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2009)

Γιατί Ναβάχο κι όχι Νάβαχο;


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Γιατί Ναβάχο κι όχι Νάβαχο;


Αυτό έχει εύκολη απάντηση (βλέπε παρέμβαση Μήτσου). Οπότε μήπως η ερώτησή σου είναι «Γιατί "με χαρά";»;


----------



## danae (Sep 8, 2009)

Συγγνώμη αν ρωτάω κάτι που έχει ήδη απαντηθεί, αλλά είμαι άυπνη και υπολειτουργώ...

Γιατί, nickel, λες ότι το σωστό είναι οι Ίνκα; 

Θα διαβάσω την απάντηση αφού ξυπνήσω...


----------



## Marinos (Sep 8, 2009)

Ο πληθυντικός -ς, είτε είναι ισπανικός είτε αγγλικός, δεν είναι ο πληθυντικός της γλώσσας των Ίνκα (υποθέτω, δεν ξέρω). Οπότε, από τυπική άποψη, είναι σα να λέμε "οι Χιντούς" ή "οι Παπούας".


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αυτό έχει εύκολη απάντηση (βλέπε παρέμβαση Μήτσου). Οπότε μήπως η ερώτησή σου είναι «Γιατί "με χαρά";»;


Τελικά για πολλοστή φορά διαπιστώνω ότι ο δικός σου _Homo mitsus fronterius_ είναι διαφορετικό υποείδος από τον δικό μου _Homo mitsus obtusus_. :) Η συντριπτική πλειονότητα των λέξεων σε -_αχο_ είναι προπαροξύτονη, άλλωστε, γεγονός που δεν μπορεί παρά να βοηθήσει στην υιοθέτηση της _σωστής_ προφοράς (άσε που δίνει κι ένα υπέροχο _Μπαστουνάβαχος_: ο άξεστος ινδιάνος).


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 9, 2009)

Τουλάχιστον συμφωνούμε ότι είναι λάθος να πούμε "Κι εκεί που βγαίνω, που λέτε, από τη μηχανή του χρόνου συναντώ έναν Ίνκα, και μετά προχωρώ παρακάτω και τι να δω; Άλλοι πέντε Ίνκας";


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται στην τελευταία έκδοση του ΛΝΕΓ, αλλά, αν πάμε με την προτελευταία που έχω μπροστά μου, μόνο αυτό που λες, Κόμη, είναι σωστό. Ένας Ίνκα, πολλοί Ίνκας, ένας Μάγια, πολλοί Μάγιας. Λήμμα *Ίνκα* (ο) [άκλιτο· πληθ. Ίνκας]. Λήμμα *Μάγια* (ο) [άκλιτο· πληθ. Μάγιας] (συνήθ. στον πληθυντικό). Μας τα χαλάει μετά το Σχολικό: λήμμα *Ίνκας* (οι) [άκλιτο]. (Στον ενικό σηκώνουμε τους ώμους. Ετοιμάζεται και σχετικό εικονίδιο.) Λήμμα *Μάγια* (οι) [άκλιτο]. Και, αφού με τα παραπάνω απέδειξα ότι εκεί το ψάχνουν ακόμα, anything goes... (Ο εξελληνισμός σε: ο Ίνκας, του Ίνκα, οι Ίνκες, των Ινκών, κατά το _βλάκας_, με αστεράκι.)


----------



## Marinos (Sep 9, 2009)

Ως γνωστόν το 2012, πολύ σύντομα δηλαδή, έρχεται η συντέλεια του κόσμου των Μάγια και δεν θα τους χρειαζόμαστε πλέον, ούτε στα λεξικά.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 9, 2009)

Marinos said:


> Ως γνωστόν το 2012, πολύ σύντομα δηλαδή, έρχεται η συντέλεια του κόσμου των Μάγια και δεν θα τους χρειαζόμαστε πλέον, ούτε στα λεξικά.



Δεν έρχεται η συντέλεια του κόσμου, αλλά το τέλος του χρόνου, δηλ. της γραμμικής συνειδητότητας.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 9, 2009)

Οπότε θα μπορούμε να ρωτήσουμε τους ίδιους λάιβ, πώς θέλουν να τους αποκαλούμε; :)


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 9, 2009)

Μακάρι... :)


----------



## Earion (Dec 21, 2012)

Για τις λίγες ώρες που μας μένουν ωσότου να καταστραφεί ο κόσμος, κάντε μου τη χάρη να λέμε Ίνκα και Μάγια χωρίς το ξενικό (εγγλέζικο, σπανιόλικο, αδιάφορο τι) σίγμα.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 21, 2012)

Άντε, μέχρι τα μεσάνυχτα, χαλάλι σου! Ίνκα-Ίνκα-Ίνκα, Μάγια-Μάγια-Μάγια!


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2012)

Earion said:


> Για τις λίγες ώρες που μας μένουν ωσότου να καταστραφεί ο κόσμος, κάντε μου τη χάρη να λέμε Ίνκα και Μάγια χωρίς το ξενικό (εγγλέζικο, σπανιόλικο, αδιάφορο τι) σίγμα.


Άμα είναι θπανιόλικο, υπάρχει κίνδυνοθ, γιατί είναι μια θτάλα απθίθυμοι οι Θπανιόλοι κι άμα τουθ δβήθουμε το θίγμα, μπορεί να θιχτoύν και ν' αρχίθουν να θυρίδουν. Παρέμπ, επειδή είμαθτε θτο νήμα για τουθ Ίνκα και η αβατάρα θου έχει γενέθλια θήμερα, αν όχι εγκόδμια, θίγουρα κοδμικά:

Inca Roads - Frank Zappa


----------



## Earion (Dec 21, 2012)

Να 'σαι καλά, Δαεμάνε! :clap:


----------



## Archangelos (Feb 5, 2016)

Zazula said:


> Γιατί Ναβάχο κι όχι Νάβαχο;


Επίσης, στα ελληνικά Τουαρέγκ αλλά στα ξένα Τουάρεγκ. Να πάρω ως σωστό το δεύτερο;
αν και στην βικιπαίδεια γράφει /ˈtwɑːrɛɡ/.



nickel said:


> Οι ισπανόφωνοι έχουν κι αυτοί τον δικό τους πληθυντικό. Να όμως που εμείς, ακόμα και την πληθυντική «Ονδούρας» την κάναμε «η Ονδούρα». Από την άλλη, και το Λας Βέγκας σημαίνει «τα λιβάδια», αλλά δεν τόλμησε κανένας εδώ να το κάνει ενικό. Μπερδεμένα πράγματα.


Το σωστό είναι Ινδία ή Ινδίες και γιατί;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 5, 2016)

Archangelos said:


> Επίσης, στα ελληνικά Τουαρέγκ αλλά στα ξένα Τουάρεγκ.


Στα γερμανικά, ναι, Τουάρεγκ. Αλλά στα γαλλικά (που ήταν και τόσους αιώνες στη Σαχάρα) είναι Τουαρέγκ (άκουσε τα αντίστοιχα *εδώ*). Άρα... Τουαρέγκ.

Και καλωσόρισες κι από εμένα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 5, 2016)

Archangelos said:


> Το σωστό είναι Ινδία ή Ινδίες και γιατί;


Τι εννοείς «σωστό;» Η ινδική υποήπειρος είναι η Ινδία. Το κράτος είναι η Ινδία. Προέρχονται από το αρχαίο ελληνικό _Ινδία_, δηλαδή τη χώρα του Ινδού ποταμού.

Παλιότερα όμως χρησιμοποιήσαμε και τον πληθυντικό, από την ανάγκη να διαχωρίσουμε τις αποικιακές Βρετανικές Ανατολικές Ινδίες (μια περιοχή από το Αφγανιστάν μέχρι την Ινδοκίνα) και τις Δυτικές Ινδίες (στην Καραϊβική). Επομένως, η απάντηση είναι ότι εξαρτάται.


----------



## Archangelos (Feb 5, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Παλιότερα όμως χρησιμοποιήσαμε και τον πληθυντικό, από την ανάγκη να διαχωρίσουμε τις αποικιακές Βρετανικές Ανατολικές Ινδίες (μια περιοχή από το Αφγανιστάν μέχρι την Ινδοκίνα) και τις Δυτικές Ινδίες (στην Καραϊβική). Επομένως, η απάντηση είναι ότι εξαρτάται.


1. Καραϊβική; Λίγο περίεργο ακούγεται.
2. Τώρα το'πιασα.





drsiebenmal said:


> Και καλωσόρισες κι από εμένα.


Καλώς σας βρήκα.


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2016)

...
West Indies. Επειδή ο Κολόμβος ξεκίνησε να βρει την Ινδία πλέοντας δυτικά. 

Όπως Indians είναι και οι Ινδοί και οι Ινδιάνοι, from the East Indies (the Indies proper) and the West ones.
Και οι Φιλιππινέζοι, και οι Εγγλέζοι που είχαν μείνει καιρό στην Ινδία, αλλά αυτά είναι άλλη ιστορία.

Καλωσήρθες.


----------

